# New Yankee Miter Bench Vs. Utimate Tool Stand



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Concept*

So I had always planned to build Norm's *Miter Bench and Storage* project in my workshop, but then I ran into the *Ultimate Tool Stand*. The more I started thinking about it, the more I liked the idea of combining the two concepts into one unit. I am currently planning to recess the miter saw area into the Norm's bench. I will make the saw removable so that it may be replaced with a router table, portable planer, pocket hole jig, mortiser, sanding station, and bench top. Since the miter saw will be recessed below the bench top, the miter fence will be a back only, and the bench top on each side will be the base. These fences will also be removable to allow more bench top space for project work. Rather than cutting slots to allow the use of bar clamps, I plan to embed several T-tracks. I also plan to embed Kreg Klamp Traks at one end to use a pocket hole assembly area.

I am just at the concept phase, put hope to finalize the plans over the next few weeks. I am hoping to learn Google SketchUp well enough to include concept diagrams in my next entry.

Thanks for reading….


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Concept*
> 
> So I had always planned to build Norm's *Miter Bench and Storage* project in my workshop, but then I ran into the *Ultimate Tool Stand*. The more I started thinking about it, the more I liked the idea of combining the two concepts into one unit. I am currently planning to recess the miter saw area into the Norm's bench. I will make the saw removable so that it may be replaced with a router table, portable planer, pocket hole jig, mortiser, sanding station, and bench top. Since the miter saw will be recessed below the bench top, the miter fence will be a back only, and the bench top on each side will be the base. These fences will also be removable to allow more bench top space for project work. Rather than cutting slots to allow the use of bar clamps, I plan to embed several T-tracks. I also plan to embed Kreg Klamp Traks at one end to use a pocket hole assembly area.
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it. I think you have a great idea for something good that saves space.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Concept*
> 
> So I had always planned to build Norm's *Miter Bench and Storage* project in my workshop, but then I ran into the *Ultimate Tool Stand*. The more I started thinking about it, the more I liked the idea of combining the two concepts into one unit. I am currently planning to recess the miter saw area into the Norm's bench. I will make the saw removable so that it may be replaced with a router table, portable planer, pocket hole jig, mortiser, sanding station, and bench top. Since the miter saw will be recessed below the bench top, the miter fence will be a back only, and the bench top on each side will be the base. These fences will also be removable to allow more bench top space for project work. Rather than cutting slots to allow the use of bar clamps, I plan to embed several T-tracks. I also plan to embed Kreg Klamp Traks at one end to use a pocket hole assembly area.
> 
> ...


Great idea, Cant wait to see your progress!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Concept*
> 
> So I had always planned to build Norm's *Miter Bench and Storage* project in my workshop, but then I ran into the *Ultimate Tool Stand*. The more I started thinking about it, the more I liked the idea of combining the two concepts into one unit. I am currently planning to recess the miter saw area into the Norm's bench. I will make the saw removable so that it may be replaced with a router table, portable planer, pocket hole jig, mortiser, sanding station, and bench top. Since the miter saw will be recessed below the bench top, the miter fence will be a back only, and the bench top on each side will be the base. These fences will also be removable to allow more bench top space for project work. Rather than cutting slots to allow the use of bar clamps, I plan to embed several T-tracks. I also plan to embed Kreg Klamp Traks at one end to use a pocket hole assembly area.
> 
> ...


Sound good! I will be interested in seeing what you come up with. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Concept*
> 
> So I had always planned to build Norm's *Miter Bench and Storage* project in my workshop, but then I ran into the *Ultimate Tool Stand*. The more I started thinking about it, the more I liked the idea of combining the two concepts into one unit. I am currently planning to recess the miter saw area into the Norm's bench. I will make the saw removable so that it may be replaced with a router table, portable planer, pocket hole jig, mortiser, sanding station, and bench top. Since the miter saw will be recessed below the bench top, the miter fence will be a back only, and the bench top on each side will be the base. These fences will also be removable to allow more bench top space for project work. Rather than cutting slots to allow the use of bar clamps, I plan to embed several T-tracks. I also plan to embed Kreg Klamp Traks at one end to use a pocket hole assembly area.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Initial Plan*

So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:













































Next for the combination of New Yankee Miter Bench/Ultimate Tool Stand, I will add the t-tracks, clamp tracks, miter fence, and create the pocket hole jig insert.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Very nice Scott, I like this design and may borrow parts of it if you don't mind.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


That is a very versatile looking design, Scott. It would solve a lot of space issues for me! Keep us posted.


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


You might want to take a look at http://home.comcast.net/~chicowoodnut/ToolBench.html or the October 2000 issue (#82) of American Woodworker.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Grant, Go for it. See the links below to several other UTC projects for additional ideas.

Tom, I will keep you posted.

Fred, Yes the link you provide was very similar to the other UTC projects I based mine on. Below are a couple of additional links.
UTC Link 1
UTC Link 2


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


OK Scott, that's the article in AW.


----------



## Topapilot (Nov 20, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Scott,
Is one section of your bench configured to store the interchangeable tool stands when not in use?


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Topapilot,
Great question. I have a cabinet that I purchase several years ago that was part of the Tool Dock line. It is very similar to one in Wood Magazine last year:








I planned to show pictures of this cabinet later as I went through the construction phase.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Topapilot,

One correction to the statement above. The cabinet is configured to hold my hollow chisel mortiser in the doored cabinet on the right hand side, just like in the original New Yankee design.

Thanks to everyone for all the comments, questions, and encouragement so far.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


You need to take Dust Collection into account here several of these machines will produce a large amount of dust/chips. I have made Norms Miter Bench. 

I have jut finished up the second iteration for dust collection and am only grabbing 85% (up from 60%) of it at this point. The rest blows out and down both sides of the bench about 2-3 feet.

I like your concept and am looking forward to you progressing through to compeltion.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Nice, I like how it is interchangeable. Definitely a good way to space save.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


*sIKE,*

The tool inserts are only 24" deep but the tool platform they will rest on is 30" deep. That gives me 6" to access the rear of the tool inserts, such as the sanding table insert and the router insert. I have yet to decide on whether or not to inclose the bottom of the router insert to improve dust collection. I have grand schemes to have some type of rubber stripping that will allow the router body to raise and lower effortlessly, but still basically seal up the bay of the insert for dust collection out the back.

I have plans to have the dust collection main running along the top of the wall just behind the bench.

Thanks,


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


Thats a nice idea.


----------



## Dambo29 (Nov 19, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Initial Plan*
> 
> So I started playing with Sketchup and came up with the basic concept for this combination bench. Here are few diagrams I put together:
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Could you provide the sketch up files? I want to build something very similar.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Finally Cutting Wood*

Well, finally time to advance this blog. It has been more than 4 years ago when I created the last entry on this blog. I was out of the country on business for more than 3 years, causing my shop to be mothballed. Most recently work has been eating into my weekend time. Today I finally started cutting wood on my Miter Bench.



















After a full morning with my tracksaw and table saw, I had a nice stack of wood, all the 3/4 plywood pieces are ready to go:










I spent early afternoon with the table saw and dado blade installed, cutting rabbits and dadoes. Also used the jigsaw to cut notches for the cleats. By mid-afternoon I started assembly and finished assembling the first cabinet carcase:










And by this evening, I completed the second carcase:










I hope tomorrow to get it all shimmed, squared, and screwed to the wall. Hopefully next weekend will be drawer time.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Finally Cutting Wood*
> 
> Well, finally time to advance this blog. It has been more than 4 years ago when I created the last entry on this blog. I was out of the country on business for more than 3 years, causing my shop to be mothballed. Most recently work has been eating into my weekend time. Today I finally started cutting wood on my Miter Bench.
> 
> ...


glad to hear your back from business.looks like your making great progress.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Rabbiting the Wrong Side....Grrrr.*

Spent much of today cutting up sheets of 1/2" plywood for the drawers on my Miter Bench. Late this afternoon, I setup the dado blade and got to work cutting all the dado's along the bottom of each drawer part. I carefully marked each side and cut the dados for the backs.

I decided to try something new, and use a lock rabbit for the drawer front. I made the 1/4" dado cuts on all the sides, along the front edges. Then I prepared to make the mating cut on the fronts. I did this on both ends of 4 drawer fronts. Then I started the assembly process. It was at this point that the horror struck me. I had made the rabbits on the *wrong *side of all the drawer fronts.

Well, at least this was only the 4 large drawers. I have not yet cut the parts for the 3 trays or the 4 shallow drawers. I should be able to rip two of the the fronts to make the tray fronts for all 3 of the trays, so it will not be a total waste of wood.

Live and learn.

So here is a shot of my *almost *finished first drawer:









And here is the picture of my inner drawer front, with the rabbit on the wrong face:









Thanks for reading.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Rabbiting the Wrong Side....Grrrr.*
> 
> Spent much of today cutting up sheets of 1/2" plywood for the drawers on my Miter Bench. Late this afternoon, I setup the dado blade and got to work cutting all the dado's along the bottom of each drawer part. I carefully marked each side and cut the dados for the backs.
> 
> ...


happens to all of us at some point or another  consider yourself a true lumberjock!

the good news is - this wasn't some exotic board that cannot be replaced.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Rabbiting the Wrong Side....Grrrr.*
> 
> Spent much of today cutting up sheets of 1/2" plywood for the drawers on my Miter Bench. Late this afternoon, I setup the dado blade and got to work cutting all the dado's along the bottom of each drawer part. I carefully marked each side and cut the dados for the backs.
> 
> ...


As a good friend of mine says "welcome to woodworking" )


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Rabbiting the Wrong Side....Grrrr.*
> 
> Spent much of today cutting up sheets of 1/2" plywood for the drawers on my Miter Bench. Late this afternoon, I setup the dado blade and got to work cutting all the dado's along the bottom of each drawer part. I carefully marked each side and cut the dados for the backs.
> 
> ...


Every cut we make are practice cuts, so you just got a little extra practice


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Rabbiting the Wrong Side....Grrrr.*
> 
> Spent much of today cutting up sheets of 1/2" plywood for the drawers on my Miter Bench. Late this afternoon, I setup the dado blade and got to work cutting all the dado's along the bottom of each drawer part. I carefully marked each side and cut the dados for the backs.
> 
> ...


Thanks all. I am sure that I will eventually get it right.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Drawers, Drawers and More Drawers*

After a number of weekends working around other commitments, I have finally been able to finish the drawers for my new cabinets. Below are a number of progress pictures from my drawer making adventures.























































Next up, the torsion box tops. I am planning to use 3/4" plywood for the interior supports sandwiched between sheets of 1/2" plywood. Between work and personal commitments, I will probably not be able to start on the tops until the last weekend in September. :-(

Thanks for reading.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Drawers, Drawers and More Drawers*
> 
> After a number of weekends working around other commitments, I have finally been able to finish the drawers for my new cabinets. Below are a number of progress pictures from my drawer making adventures.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking and well made cabinets.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Drawers, Drawers and More Drawers*
> 
> After a number of weekends working around other commitments, I have finally been able to finish the drawers for my new cabinets. Below are a number of progress pictures from my drawer making adventures.
> 
> ...


great work,can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Torsion Box Bench Tops*

After many hours each week of work involving travel out of town, I have finally had some time of vacation over the holidays to work on my bench tops. I decided to build torsion boxes for the bench tops, using 3/4" plywood for the tops and internal grid and 1/2" plywood for the bottom. The internal grid is 2 3/4" wide strips, notched to interlock. They are attached to the 3/4" plywood top with glue and pocket hole screws.



















The bottom is attached to the grid with glue and wood screws.










I also embedded two Kreg Klamp tracks into the corner of one of the tops, to enable the pocket hole assembly process, as well as other tasks.



















Thanks for reading.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Torsion Box Bench Tops*
> 
> After many hours each week of work involving travel out of town, I have finally had some time of vacation over the holidays to work on my bench tops. I decided to build torsion boxes for the bench tops, using 3/4" plywood for the tops and internal grid and 1/2" plywood for the bottom. The internal grid is 2 3/4" wide strips, notched to interlock. They are attached to the 3/4" plywood top with glue and pocket hole screws.
> 
> ...


That should make a nice solid bench Scott.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Miter Saw Installation*

Built and installed the platform for my Miter Saw today:










Similar to my bench tops, the platform is a torsion box, made of 3/4 plywood tops, bottoms, and grid work. The grid work is 2 3/4" wide and attached to the top piece with glue and pocket hole screws. The bottom is face screwed to the grid. I also installed 1" X 1/8" steel strips to the bottom to provide support for the levelers:



















The levelers are installed on the cabinets to allow for various platforms to be leveled:










Next up, the extended fences for my miter saw.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Miter Saw Installation*
> 
> Built and installed the platform for my Miter Saw today:
> 
> ...


That looks like a good system. Sure beats the factory stock supports on my miter saw.


----------



## Dambo29 (Nov 19, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Miter Saw Installation*
> 
> Built and installed the platform for my Miter Saw today:
> 
> ...


Would love to see how this turned out! Any more pics or did you have to leave the country for a long time again?


----------



## HickoryHill (Jan 18, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Miter Saw Installation*
> 
> Built and installed the platform for my Miter Saw today:
> 
> ...


One question I have is what stops the thing from sliding back and forth, getting it out of align with the table top fence?


----------



## hinklephil (Feb 4, 2010)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Miter Saw Installation*
> 
> Built and installed the platform for my Miter Saw today:
> 
> ...


I love this idea. No need to rebuild it if you buy a different saw. Great idea


----------



## kwj47 (Mar 4, 2019)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Miter Saw Installation*
> 
> Built and installed the platform for my Miter Saw today:
> 
> ...


I like the method for leveling the saw with the table. I plan to use it in my project but with a clamp to hold the position and lock the height.


----------

